# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeermiddelen

## An0niempje

Hoi....

Ik ben een meissje van 14 jaar en voordat ik vorig jaar op vakantie ging woog ik ca 64 kilo maar nu weeg ik 52 en ik zou graag nog een paar kilo's afwillen slanken maar ik weet gewoon niet meer hoe..? Weet iemand misschien hoe.. Want ik en bang als ik aan laxeermiddelen begin dat ik er dan verslaafd aanraak en er dus niet meer mee kan stoppen.. Dus kan iemand me misschien wat raad geven.

----------


## miriam 12



----------


## Mirr

ik wil graag laxeermiddelen kopen, ik had een vraagje waar je dat kunt halen en of ik het wel meekrijg? moet je daar geen redenen voor geven bij een drogist ofzo?
xxx
Mirr

----------


## belletje

nee je kunt het gewoon halen.. Ik heb het bij de tuinen gehaald en ze zijn zo groot als de anticonceptiepil.. nemm er 2 voor slapen gaan.. werkt geweldig

----------


## Mirr

hoe duur zijn ze bij de tuinen dan?
hartstikke bedankt.. :Smile:

----------


## belletje

ja heel goedkoop 3 euro voor 2 strippen.. Alleen je moet er wel mee uitkijken. beperk het bv tot dagen dat je heel veel gegeten hebt.. Ik wil zelf nog best veel kwijt nou ja 4 kilo of zo.. Ik ben er heel erg ,ee bezig maar bedenk me wel dat ik nog langer mee moet en dus voorzichtig moet zijn.. wat is je verhaal.. zou het leuk vinden met iemand erover te hebben..

----------


## Mirr

> ja heel goedkoop 3 euro voor 2 strippen.. Alleen je moet er wel mee uitkijken. beperk het bv tot dagen dat je heel veel gegeten hebt.. Ik wil zelf nog best veel kwijt nou ja 4 kilo of zo.. Ik ben er heel erg ,ee bezig maar bedenk me wel dat ik nog langer mee moet en dus voorzichtig moet zijn.. wat is je verhaal.. zou het leuk vinden met iemand erover te hebben..


Haaii,
ooh bedankt meis.. ik wil heel graag afvallen, voel me niet goed in me lijf enzo.. voel me te dik.. 
wat is jouw verhaal?
kuszz :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mirr

en ze heten gewoon laxeermiddelen dan?
en ze stellen dus geen vragen als je ze haalt?
sorry ben nogal onzeker over dat soort dingen.. :Frown:

----------


## belletje

ja ik voel me ook kut in mijn lichaam.. alleen mijn probleem is ik heb al een smal gezicht.. ik ben 1.71 lang en ik woog 60 kilo.. ik weeg nu 55 maar ik wil nog vanaf want mijn benen zijn echt vet.. Ik probeer wel gewoon vezels te eten met cruesli in de ochtend en ik eet fruit en crackers.. maar soms wil ik bv met uit eten gewoon ff wat lekkers eten en dan neem ik gewoon 2 of 3 pilletjes.. Ik weet niet eens of het uitteindelijk helpt.. vast niet maar het voelt gewoon beter.. Ik wil eiegnlijk ook meer bewegen maar het rare is dat ik het vaak soort niet op kan brengen.. misschien snap je me.. Ik baal wel van mezlef dat ik er de hele dag mee bezig ben dus ik hoop dat ik snel dunner word.. hihi
xxx

----------


## belletje

mijne heten dulcolax
ze zijn klein want ik kan geen grote pillen slikken.. ze staan gewoon bij de afslankpillen en de pillen tegen wagenziekte en zo.. niks raars en je rekent gewoon af als een stukje zeep.. niks aan de hand

----------


## Mirr

ik snap t..! ik lig in bed en dan denk ik morgen ga ik een uur hardlopen ofzo.. en dan wordt ik de volgende ochtend wakker en dan stel je het maar uit, ik kan dat niet opbrengen, klinkt misschien heel dom.. 
ik heb niet echt een smal gezicht.. ik wil graag afvallen in me gezicht benen en buik.. ze zeggen wel dat ik niet dik ben enzo maar t voelt gewoon kut.. snap je..
kuszz

----------


## Mirr

bedankt..!! 
kga ze snel een keer halen..
Kuszz

----------


## belletje

ja ik snap het! Doe wel voorzichtig he.. en niet elke dag gebruiken alleen als het nodig is
succes en miss tot later..
xx

----------


## Mirr

jaa.. 
en jij ook voorzichtig zijn hea..!
kga nu spreek je misshcien nog wel :Smile:  
Kuszz..

----------


## Mirr

belletjee..
kheb ze net gehaald..
werdt ik bijna betrapt door mn broertje..
ik hoop niet dat hij heeft gezien wat ik heb gehaald..!
en anders hij legt delink togh niet denk ik..
kuszz bdankt!

----------


## belletje

laat me op de hoogte hoe het met je gaat!!
x

----------


## Mirr

ja is goed! jij ook hea laat mij ook op de hoogte hoe het met jouw gaat!!
Kusz*

----------


## belletje

Nou hier gaat het nog steeds ok..
ik blijf alleen de hele tijd op hetzelfde gewicht zitten.. wod er gek van!
hoop dat er snel weer wat af gaat
haha
en werken de pillen??

----------


## Mirr

bij jouw ook al?!
bij mij ook ik blijf de hele tijd op tzeflde gewicht..
echt neit leuk :Frown:  
de eerste dag was dr gelijk een kilo af! mr dat is dr nu al weer aan :EEK!:  en ik slik de pillen nog steeds maar ik zit nu de hele tijd op tzelfde gewicht..
en ik weet niet.. ik verhoog mijn dosis ook soms.. mJaah..
en ik zie dr nog steeds tzeflde uit.. ik hoopd at ik in de loop van de tijd togh wel wat meer ga afvallen! door de laxeermiddelen..
ben er voor je hoor.. :Smile:  als je wil praten :Embarrassment:  
Kuszz*

----------


## belletje

ja joh.. ik dacht vandaag ik neem niks.. maar ik ben weer een kilo aangekomen door t eten.. dus heb ik er toch maar 1 genomen..
Ik las ook dat je er eigenlij niet echt mee afvalt.. maar gewoon het gevoel dat het lekker doorloopt( hah) en dan toch die kilo is genoeg.. eten is ook zo lekker.. echt moeilijk als anderen patat bestellen om dan niet te doen of zo. maarr.. ik wil nog 4 kilo kwijt.. hopen dat het gaat lukken.. kijken wat morgen brengt..
dikke kus

----------


## Mirr

belletje weet hoe t voelt..!! ik wil nog 5 kilo kwijt..
mJaah pillen slikken gaat nu niet echt handig wnt dan heb ik er 'last' van als ik aan t werken ben en dan kan ik niet nr de wc snap je? dus ik moet pillen slikken op de dagen dat ik niet hoef te werekn dus dat schiet echt neit op!! :Frown:  
kuszz*

----------


## belletje

Ja misschien is een dietiste een idee.. ik voel me gewoon rot als ik voor mn gevoel goed weeg en dat als ik dan gewoon avondmaal eet ik weer een kilo zwaarder ben.. En als ik geslapen heb is het er nog steeds.. Misschien dat een goed geballanceerd menu en een goed advies me daarbij ka helpen.. maar dat kost waarschijnlijk weer wat. denk je niet??
Ik had gister 1 pil genomen.. maar ik ben vandaag nog niet eens 1x naar de wc gegaan.. het helpt gewoon niet eens.. 1.. dus moet ik meer gaan slikken en dat doe ik liever niet.. :-(
wat denk jij?? ik baal van dat jojo effect!!
xx

----------


## Mirr

jaa dan denk je net de ene dag yes een kilo afgevallen.. en na t eten zit het er weer aan..:S! dat gejojo wordt dr niet goed van!
ja ik denk wel dat een dieetiste geld kost.. dan blijf ik togh liever aan de laxeermiddelen.:$ en hopen dat het eraf gaat..
maar voor mij is een dieetiste geen oplossing want dan komen mn ouders erachter.. en dat wil ik niet.. misschien kan jij er wel een dieetiste bijhalen, dat is wel beter dan die laxeermiddelen meid! maar ik kan niet anders,, jammer genoeg.. :Frown: 
Kuszz*

----------


## belletje

ja weet je het makkelijkste is om te sporten en gezond te eten maar dat is makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan..
het is gewoon een psychisch probleem.. ik weet het zelf wel maar ik kan er net zo veel aan doen weet je..
zo gaat het voorlopig nog ff..
ben echt sinds eergister 1.5 kilo aangekomen.. balen!!! nu er weer af!!
pfff tis ook zo fucking warm hahah
xx

----------


## belletje

o my god.. ik heb 2 dagen best veel gegeten.. gister een ben en jerrys ij groente met pindasaus brood crackers en vandaag spaghetti voor 3 personen.. ik kon er niks aan doen.. alleen ben ik meteen ruim 2 kilo aangekomen.. nadat ik gegeten had heb ik meteen 3 pillen genomen en heb ik meteen zitten janken.. ik voelde me zo kut en nutteloos dat ik niet eens vol kan houden.. Daarna acces of zo gekeken op mtv ging over het dun zijn in hollywood.. echt om depri van te worden.. wrom kan ik niet zo mooi slank zijn.. volgende week meer sporten!! en minder eten!! xxx

----------


## Derana

Belletje, je moet je ook niet vergelijken met de mensen in Hollywood. Die mensen geven echt bakken met geld uit om hun gezicht en lijf een beetje op te kalefateren. Geven tonnen uit aan make-up en ook zij zijn er niet gezonder op geworden. Denk je nu echt dat als je je zelf gaat uithongeren je er mooier op wordt?
Als je jezelf mooier wilt laten worden helpt een goed dieet met veel groenten en fruit en veel (bron) water drinken. Laat cola en andere frisdranken en dingen waar veel suikers in zitten gewoon staan. Daar wordt je huid mooier van, je haar gaat meer glanzen en je lichaam zal zelf ook mooie vormen aan gaan nemen. Gebruik goede vetten zoals olijfolie. En zorg dat je niet meer calorieën binnen krijgt dan dat je verbrandt.
Wat misschien ook een tip is, is niet iedere dag op de weegschaal staan, maar één keer in de week. En ook heel belangrijk, maak eens een lijstje met 10 goede eigenschappen van je zelf en noem die iedere dag op.
Enne... BLIJF A.U.B VAN DE LAXEERMIDDELEN AF!!!!

groetjes,
Derana

----------


## belletje

ja ik eet in de morgen zoiezo altijd wat fruit en 2 crackers omdat ik weet dat dat de belangrijkste maaltijd van de dag is.. verder drink ik zoveel mogelijk. maar bij mij is het gewoon moeilijk omdat mijn gezicht heel smal word als ik afval en mijn benen niet.. en ik kan mezelf niet inhouden voor het gevoel.. dan ben ik maar helemaal heel dun koste wat kost.. Af en toe heb ik van die momenten en dan denk ik waar doe ik het voor. tis goed zo en dan eet ik veel maar meteen heb ik spijt.. Ik zit al een tijd helemaal niet lekker in mn vel en daardoor voel ik me ook zo ondakbaar omdat er mensen zijn die bv gewoon ziektes hebben en ik ben zo goed als gezond.. Ik ga echt mijn best doen en begin volgende week met yoga.. Misschien dat het helpt! xxxx

----------


## Derana

Hoi Belletje,

Hoor je nu wat je zegt? "Dan ben ik maar heel dun koste wat het kost.."
Is het dan zo belangrijk voor je om slank te zijn? Doe je dit echt voor jezelf, of doe je het om andere mensen te behagen.
Ik kan je vertellen dat als je aan die pillen blijft dat het heel slecht kan aflopen. Die darmen worden kunstmatig overprikkelt met alle gevolgen van dien. (Luie darmen, spastiche darmen, darm perforaties vanwege niet goed genoeg verteerd voedsel) 
Zo'n negen jaar geleden kwam de Body Shop met een campagne, waarvan ik eigenlijk vind dat er meer aandacht aan besteed kon worden.
Er was een poster en daar stond op, _"Slechts een paar vrouwen zien eruit als een topmodel. De overige drie miljard niet"_ Hoofdfiguur van die campagne was een speciaal voor die gelegenheid gemaakte barbie achtige pop die je hier kunt vinden: Ruby
Vraag eens inderdaad bij jezelf af: "waar doe je het allemaal voor?" Is er echt een goede reden te bedenken om willens en wetens een aanslag te plegen op je gezondheid?  :Confused:  

groetjes,
Derana

----------


## Mirr

belletje, 
sorry heb de hele week gewerkt, sorry dat ik niet heb gereageerd.!
het gaat niet goed met je dat kan ik zo lezen..
ben er voor je!
je mag me altijd mailen..
ksnap dat dat kut is als je zulke dunne mensen uit hollywood ziet,
dat heb ik ook.. :Frown: 
ik heb de hele week nog geen laxeermiddelen gebruikt..(vorige week zeg maar)
en ik weeg nog steeds ong. hetzelfde.. ik sport veel, maar de grootste reden waarom ik ze nu niet slik is, omdat ik het niet KAN.. ik moet elke dag werken en dan heb ik er last van onder het werken en dat kan niet..
wel kut! mJaah..
bevJ kuszz*

----------


## belletje

hey lieverd.. hoe is het met je!
M4et mij iets beter.. Ik heb mijn eten wat beter onder controle dus hoef ik niet vaak meer pillen te gebruiken.. alleen als ik me echt rot voel omdat ik echt te veel ben aangekomen met eten!! Nog een kilo of 3 en dan ben ik blij..
en met jou schat.. hoe is het nu?

----------


## Mirr

Liieverd..!!
jaa ik gebruik ze eigenlijk haast nooit meer omdat ik bijna elke dag werk..:S en dan heb ik er onder het werk last van hea..:S
en dat vind ik niet echt handig.. wnt bij mijn werk kan ik niet 1,2,3 nr de wc.. dus das wel kut!!
gelukkig dat t beter met je gaat!!
Kuszz houvanje :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Belletje, ben blij dat jij nu wat gezonder te werk gaat. Probeer helemaal van die pillen af te komen.

Mirr!! Wil je vrd*mme nou is luisteren, is lezen. Je negeert het gewoon. Heb je dan niet door wat je jezelf aan doet??? Hoe lang ben je? Wat weeg je nu? Wat wil je wegen?? Ik snap jullie wel hoor, ik wil ook graag dun zijn. Maar, ik ben gewoon lekker gaan sporten. Bestel anders is een 'pilates' dvdtje. Heb ik nu ook, 26 minuten full body workout van Noelle.. SUPER. Je traint je spieren, en je benen worden niet perse dunner, maar het vet gaat eraf. Je spieren worden keihard. In mijn geval; mijn cellulite is bijna helemaal weg! (moet nu echt hard knijpen om nog putjes te zien). Nah, en als je dan eenmaal weet dat het geen vet meer is, je hoeft je buik niet meer in te houden, want die is plat.. Dat soort dingen, dan voel je je zoveel beter! 

Stop alsjeblieft met de pillen! Die zullen je alleen maar dikker maken!

Komt bij; jullie zeggen, na het eten benk zwaarder... LOGISCH! je hebt dan het gewicht van dat eten (en drinken) bij je... ' S ochtends is het er nog. LOGISCH! 's nachts verdwijnt het niet ofzow, twordt verteerd, omgezet. Pas als je naar de wc gaat raak je dat kwijt. En dat is dan ook wel zo zonder pillen. En als je pas naar de wc kan na je ontbijt, dan kan je eigenlijk nooit precies weten wat JIJ nou weegt zonder je eten.

Het enige dat die pillen doen is sneller alles lozen, wat anders ook wel geloosd zou zijn. En nu ten koste van je darmen. Terwijl als dat allemaal beter zou werken, je lichaam schoner is van binnen, je vertering beter werkt, etc. Dan kan je lichaam je voedsel beter verwerken, en neemt je vetopslag wel af.

Je kan niet in 2 dagen 1,5 kilo aankomen, en nog minder in een dag een kilo afvallen. Das dan gewoon minder buikinhoud ofzo.. Vet is het zeker niet.

Dus, probeer wat te sporten. Al is het maar een half uurtje wandelen per dag! (echt das al heel goed voor je benen/ billen) Hou daarbij je buik goed strak (navel naar je rug trekken!) Heb je al heel wat, je spieren versterken. Meer spierweefsel verbrand ook meer energie (ook in rust) Dus daar moet je het zoeken! 

Daarbij, als jullie er zo mee zitten, probeer dan normaal te eten, niet onwijs veel, niet vaak patat ofzow. En, als je het echt niet laten kunt, eet dan een halve portie. Gooi een half patatje weg. Als het eenmaal in de prullenbak zit kan je wel ff balen, maar je zal het er niet weer uit halen ;-)

Succes!

----------


## lenaa

hallo allemaal
ik ben nu sinds januari bezig met afvallen en ben 15 kilo kwijt
dit vooral door sporten enzow maar toch weeg ik nu nog 75 kilo  :Frown:  ik vind dit heel erg en ik val nu ook haast niet meer af ik ben nu ook aan het overwegen of ik laxeer middelen ga gebruiken ik ga vanmiddag naar de winkel om het te halen ik voel me echt kut over mezelf ik vroeg me af of iemand mij meer over laxeermiddelen kan vertellen en een beetje steun zou ook heel erg welkom zijn!!!!!
kusss

----------


## Unknown^Girl

Heeej tjikss, 

Ik ben 15, ik wil ook heel graag die pillen halen.. ik zie uit jullie logboek dat er niet egt veel van te merken valt, maar zou het de moeite waard zijn om te doen ? want ik wil egt heeeel graag minstens 6 kilo kwijt.. 
jullie hebben niet gereageerd op die anderen, maar willen jullie wel mss op my reageren ? 

Kusjee J. xD

----------


## Yv

Hallo Unknown^Girl,

Misschien wil je het niet horen, maar laxeerpillen zijn niet goed voor je lichaam. Je darmen worden lax en daardoor kun je je hele leven darmklachten houden. Op deze site zijn er genoeg meiden die het geprobeerd hebben en die er spijt van hebben. Ook al gebruiken ze de pillen niet meer, de darmen zijn kapot. Dat is je leven hoop ik niet waard. Sporten, gezond eten en veel water drinken is het middel om af te vallen. Denk er wel aan bij het sporten dat het in het begin niet lijkt of je afvalt. Dat komt doordat je je vet omzet in spieren. Dus op de weegschaal staan heeft geen zin, want je denkt dat je niet afvalt. Positiever naar jezelf leren kijken is de moeite waard. Dan pas zie je resultaat. Leer ook te voelen hoe je lichaam reageerd. Voel je je vaak moe en vutloos dan is er iets mis. Kun je bij wijze van een maraton lopen, dan gaat het goed. Hopelijk blijf je van die rotpillen af en leer je te genieten van het leven.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,

Ik ben het volledig eens met Yv!!!

Laxeerpillen gebruiken maakt je lichaam kapot en bovendien raak je er geen gram vet mee kwijt,enkel maar vocht...en juist dat vocht is zo belangrijk voor je lichaam....weten jullie wel dat,als je die troep slikt,je lichaam helemaal ontregelt raakt,je darmen lui worden en dat je door dat vochtverlies je lichaam zelfs aanzet om vet-reserves op te slaan????

Als je dan toch echt zo nodig iets doms moet doen....steek dan nog liever na een zware maaltijd je vingers in je keel: ook SUPER-slecht,maar dat merk je tenminste veel vlugger(dat dat slecht is)...met laxeermiddelen maak je je lichaam blijvend kapot als je ze langer dan een paar dagen(voor obstipatie) gebruikt...

Please...stop daarmee
Je hebt maar één lichaam;wees daar zuinig op!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## dolfie

ja dat vraag ik me ook afd

----------


## Annel

Hallo mensen,

Ik zit met een probleem, ik ben 156 cm lang en ik weeg 53,8 kg, ik moet afvallen!!
Ik heb gisteren laxeerpillen gekocht en gelijk ingenomen, ik moest vanochtend dus heel erg poepen..
Alleen ik ben vnadaag van plan helemaal niks te eten, alleen mn avondeten:
125 gr vlees en 300 gr katabolische groenten, zal ik hier snel mee afvallen??

xx Annel

ps. ik loop hard, doe 40 situps en zwem elke avond

----------


## mic

Hoi,

Gewoon Duphalac siroop nemen, wordt er niet aan verslaafd, ik neem dat al 4 jaar en altijd dezelfde hoeveelheid
Vraag gewoon een bus van 5 liter.is goedkoper en je doet er wel 6 tot 8 maanden mee.

Groetjes,Mic.

----------

